# Online SSH client

## gsfgf

Is there an online ssh client anywhere i can use to connect to my home system?  I'm on school computers and i can't run putty.  If there already isn't one online, can i install one on my server.  The school computers can run java applets.  I tried google, but no luck.

Thanks, Jeff

----------

## Celtis

Webmin has one, not sure how easy it is to change it's default port though (it runs on port 10000)

----------

## Mikessu

Yes, Webmin's client is pretty good.

If you don't want to install webmin, you can also try this: http://www.oit.duke.edu/sa/security/ssh.html

It open's new window in browser and is pretty nice looking.

----------

## gsfgf

i installed webmin and it looks good.  The only problem is when i go to ssh/telnet login, it gives me an error saying ther's no telnet server.  There isn't and i plan on keeping it that way.  How can i make it not check?

----------

## Celtis

Click on Other -> SSH/Telnet Login -> Module Config (Top left hand corner) and then Secure Shell as the connection type

----------

## gmtl3

Does everyone leave the hostname configuration of the ssh/telnet module to automatic?  I can't leave it on automatic because the DNS name I use to access the box via the internet is not resolvable on the box itself.  So, I tried specifically setting the hostname option in the config, but it still keesp trying to use the internet resolvable DNS name.  Just wondering if I'm the only one having this problem.

----------

## kezzla

FYI: Mindterm only supports SSH version 1 not 2.

----------

## gmtl3

That's good to know, but this problem exists for both ssh and telnet for me.

----------

## joncellini

You could always use the SSHTools Java applet. Works like a charm and is much nicer than the MindTerm applet. Supports SSH v2 as well  :Smile: 

http://sourceforge.net/projects/sshtools/

----------

## kezzla

SSHTools is in portage:

```

*  dev-java/j2ssh [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.2.7

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,136 kB

      Homepage:    http://sourceforge.net/projects/sshtools/

      Description: Java SSH API

      License:     LGPL-2.1
```

----------

## gmtl3

This looks promising ... thanks!

Is it meant be installed and called from webmin or standalone (or both)?  I'm new to webmin so I'll have research how to add this in.

----------

## joncellini

 *gmtl3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is it meant be installed and called from webmin or standalone (or both)?  

 

You can definately use it standalone (just serve the applet up from an HTTP server). I'm not sure on using it with webmin but I don't see why not.

Didn't realize it was in portage  :Smile: 

----------

## mwiertz

Hi,

I read the post above about j2ssh...

everthing sounds promissing to me, so I emerged j2ssh, but I'm wondering how to "serve the applet" as stated... 

In the hope to get further I did an 

```
etcat -f j2ssh
```

with the following result:

```
[ Results for search key           : j2ssh ]

[ Candidate applications found : 2 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

 * dev-java/j2ssh-0.2.7-r1

/usr/share/j2ssh

/usr/share/j2ssh/package.env

/usr

/usr/share/j2ssh/j2ssh.properties

/usr/share/j2ssh/lib/j2ssh-common.jar

/usr/share/j2ssh/lib/j2ssh-ant.jar

/usr/share/j2ssh/lib/j2ssh-core.jar

/usr/share/j2ssh/lib

/usr/share

/usr/share/j2ssh/lib/j2ssh-dameon.jar

```

but even that will not help me...  :Embarassed:  so if someone could help me getting it running I would be very very pleased...

thanx in advance

----------

## thebigslide

The full documentation can be found here: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=60894&package_id=129369&release_id=266749

I don't think you want that ebuild.  I think you want this: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=60894&package_id=81859

You can just fire up any old webserver and embed the applet in your index.html

----------

## mwiertz

Thanx thebigslide,

I just picked the task to get a remote webbased ssh-term running on my to-do list and downloaded the ssh-term software...

Everything works perfectly (downloading, unpacking en serving) untill I get to connecting to a ssh-server... I can reach the server (turned the sshd-server logs to debug3 level and that showed) and the sshterm-applet asks me to enter a password, after that, the applet says connecting, but nothing happens...

maybe someone of you can help...

thanx...

----------

